# 1st Successful discus spawn in a community tank



## Ocean (Nov 20, 2014)

After months of trying to breed discus in a bare tank I constantly had the pair eating there wigglers. I was planning on getting a larger tank so I had to move this pair into a community tank temporarily. They breed in the tank so I had to move all the other discus in another tank.

This is the first day of free swimming fry. :bigsmile:

The community tank still has cory cats, plecos and snails.


----------



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

Very nice looking pair! Congrats on the fry!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet! They look like great parents.


----------



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

The hard part is keeping those little suckers alive. I've had over 20 spawns and I still haven't been able to successfully raise any fry =( Good luck!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Gorgeous breeding pair. Good luck.


----------

